# PPB - Nudie beach action 19/11



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

I thought that subject would attract some interest :lol:

I'm staying in Mornington Saturday night and I'm keen to try Sunnyside Beach Sunday morning.

Regards
Grant


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWu5f7UAABhfgAASUKGACpAiGIov676gIACRESZDRpkZHqaMJiNAap5GpkaZTMjSMBHohAJFQdOe4081pwbOUFZs6blmJ23bSfQxEolUWYSZLiXm7hlhzjYXdCZmwcdW2Le51Ti/JjhM0brJQptR7B9CzgfpPFgJMKtvfA8u6xv2d0BBvz1K8QVBokpMSdoPgSIWgA/i7kinChINdy/2oA==


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Don't go into the toilets. :shock:


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't leave any valuables in your car either.. in fact, park somewhere else and paddle there...

I should have my yak by then, though i'm sposed to go out on a stinkboat that day, but if i'm up early and feel confident, i might just pedal over... 

Ivan


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Hoit, cant make an AM session but an evening session will be on the cards...


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Grant,
At this stage, depending on water conditions, I'll be doing my first crayfish dive of the season on Sunday morning at Philip Island. But if the dive falls through I'm very keen to feel the crisp sea breeze on my naked body......I mean.....I'm keen to launch at the nudie beach


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I suffer from far too much shrinkage to make the nudie beach on Sunday....but a Sat morning quickie at Ricketts is looking possible for me if anyone wants to join in. 

Ya may want to crush the barbs on ya hooks Grant, unless of course ya need a new spot to hang ya car keys while off for a paddle. :shock:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Definietly be going out early Sat morn Poddy and probably to Ricketts Point.
- UNLESS anybody was going out off Mornington - Frankston way that would'nt mind a Tag-Along, im really keen to try out that side of the Bay.
Otherwise Ricketts early AM sounds like a goer Poddy. Conditions sound pretty good mate.
Good luck with the crayfishing Squidder, sounds like fun... 8)


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

I wish I was still living at Mt Eliza and/or Beaumaris and able to head out on the water with you guys.  
Oh well, Eden/Merimbula aint bad either.


----------

